# Up coming Arnis seminar



## Bryson Ingram (Apr 7, 2005)

*Up Coming WMAA Event* 
*Seminar Flyer*

*Instructor:* *Datu Tim Hartman*
(7th Degree Black Belt)

*Location:* London Martial Arts
520 Springbank Dr, Unit #6
London, Ont, Canada.

*Session 1* will cover: Stick locking, trapping & disarming.
*Session 2* will cover: Advance fighting concepts & timing drills.

*Date:* Saturday, May 7.

*Time:* 
Session 1: 11 AM - 2 PM.
Session 2: 3 PM - 6 PM.

*Fee:* 
$40 for each seminar.
$65 for both seminars.
**$10 late fee after May 1.
$5 discount for active WMAA members.

_*PRE - REGISTER NOW! Space is Limited.*_

We suggest that you bring sticks & training knifes. 
Looking forward to seeing you.

*For more details about this event.*
Contact Name: Bryson Ingram.
Phone #: 519.474.7161
E-Mail: info@LMAschool.com
School Web Site: http://www.LMAschool.com

For Information about the *WMAA (World Modern Arnis Alliance)* or *Datu Tim Hartman* please visit this web site @.
http://wmarnis.com/mission.html


----------



## Bryson Ingram (May 2, 2005)

Hello Everyone

I wanted to remind everyone that today is the last day to pre-register for Datu Tim Hartmans seminar this weekend. If you have any questions about this event, please call me at 519 474 7161 or you can take a look at the flyer on my school web page (www.lmaschool.com). 

I look forward to seeing you guys & I hope you have a great day.

Bryson Ingram


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 5, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing everyone in the Great White North!

artyon:


----------



## Bryson Ingram (May 9, 2005)

*Hello *
Thank you to everyone who came out this last weekend for the seminar. Both sessions were full of useful information & great techniques. Everyone had a wonderful time & personally I had a blast. Special thanks to Paul & Belinda for there exceptional support of this event. 

If anyone has any questions about the material that was taught at the seminar or about future events please let me know. You can contact my by e-mail at info@lmaschool.com. 

I look forward to seeing everyone again at the 4th Annual World Modern Arnis Alliance US Camp (June 3  5, 2005).

Thank you again & I hope everyone had a great weekend.

Bryson Ingram


----------

